# Identifying Livebearer Fry



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

In another forum, this question is asked alot, so this might help some people on here.

http://www.fish-tank-guide.com/images/guppies.jpg
Those are guppies, and their fry are born pale green, golden, or see through in color, and will not gain any defining color till begging of maturity. 

http://harfish.gov.in/orna/168.jpg
That is a Swordtail, their fry can be some-what colored depending on the type of swordtail, so if you see platy looking fry, and dont have any platies, then they are swordtails.

http://web.tiscali.it/acquario2000/fauna/pesce10.htm
Those are platy's, adn the same rules with swordtails, they fry may have some color to them. Such as the red ones, their fry might be a light red when born

http://www.fishdeals.com/livebearers/galle...ilfin_Male2.jpg
That is a molly, their fry are unique, as when born, they are fully colored, so in this case the fry would be born a goldish color. Or if the female was black, chances are the babies will be black.

I hope this has helped someone, as since i posted this in another forum, these questions are almost non-existent!!!!!!!!
Krib


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Note: As soon as i get my camera to put some pic's on the comp( it has been having issues getting them on!), i will put some pics of Mollie fry, Guppie fry, and maybe some platies.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Great job Kribensis. This will really help me when my mollies start to have birth.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank's, make sure you post pic;s of them! Mine just had 2 batchs the other day, dalmation's and black one's. Plus i have my guppies and maybe a few platie babys aswell. I can tell on some of them!


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mollies given birth yet?


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

BUMP! Also, i still havent gottn my camera to work.


----------

